
The EU Is on the Verge of Allowing Traffic Throttling - doctorshady
https://www.fightforthefuture.org/news/2016-06-23-the-eu-is-on-the-verge-of-adopting-net/
======
simbalion
if torrent traffic is encrypted they wouldn't know it's torrent traffic so
would be unable to throttle it, is that right?

I can't imagine why anyone would not encrypt torrent trafffic, perhaps I'm
missing something here.

~~~
wmf
They would throttle all encrypted VPN/torrent traffic that's not HTTPS, so
then VPNs/torrents would pretend to be HTTPS and then... I don't know, but it
probably won't be good.

